# Anyone used these?



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,

Having had my rear axle uprated to 2100kgs my 112 (1120kgs) rated tyres are marginal to the max recommended "in use" loading ie 90% of max

I have however found these

Conti VancoFourSeason 225/70 R15C 112/110R 8PR Double branding 115N OWL

These have a 115 (1215kgs) rating at the lower speed N or 87mph

Has anyone out there used these tyres and how are they?

Regards Ray

web
http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rs...=&Cookie=froogle&typ=457445&dsco=110&ranzahl=

R.


----------

